# Orange light near headlight switch



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

I have this orange light near my headlight switch on a 2014 cruze diesel, it never lights up but I don’t know what it does or what it’s for. Any help?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Nobody has that light, someone is spying on you? No really when you find out let us know!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

i guess you're not the original owner, right? this is not standard equipped.


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

pacolino said:


> i guess you're not the original owner, right? this is not standard equipped.


I’m not the original owner, I just bought it used from the dealership about 5 months ago.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Does the car possibly have an aftermarket alarm system that was deactivated?


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

sailurman said:


> Does the car possibly have an aftermarket alarm system that was deactivated?


I don’t believe it does. Why would someone install an aftermarket alarm system if the factory one works just fine?


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

I pulled the light out of the plastic it comes out from just pulling but the wires that go to it are cut. It could have been use for an alarm system but no way to tell I just have orange light and if I take it out I have hole drilled in the plastic.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Maybe you can find a original trim piece from a wrecking yard to replace yours. And not have the hole.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You might find a trim plug to stick in the hole, or just shove the lamp back in and ignore it.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Or it was used for fog light indicator and they later added the OEM kit. I did this on my truck but the switch is illuminated instead.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

All good suggestions for you, I agree with TDCruze's assessment.

Try LKQ or Pick N Pull for a replacement dash piece. Really easy to replace and should be fairly cheap as well if you get it yourself.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Could it have been a DPF warning light that was installed by the original owner? The Australian Cruze diesel has one standard in the dash cluster.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Could it have been a DPF warning light that was installed by the original owner? The Australian Cruze diesel has one standard in the dash cluster.


the 2014 corvette doesnt have one either


----------

